# Internal parasites



## Maxdjdjdj (Sep 30, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I’m afraid to say but I think my Betta, Poppy has some sort of internal parasites and I’m not sure what to do anymore. I’ve tried looking at almost every store in Vancouver for medication (to no success due to it being illegal) and have even tried calling a few vets. If anyone knows any vets or any alternative solutions or any stores/ possible vets I could check out I’d love to hear.


----------



## Maxdjdjdj (Sep 30, 2020)

Also forgive me if this is against the rules but I'd be willing to pay if anyone had spare PraziPro or any other kind of dewormer there could spare me.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

message Billy Smith from Aquarist Across Canada on facebook. he will most likely have a solution to your predicament. He is located in Victoria BC. I think he is on here too but not sure if he check here.


----------



## Maxdjdjdj (Sep 30, 2020)

EDGE said:


> message Billy Smith from Aquarist Across Canada on facebook. he will most likely have a solution to your predicament. He is located in Victoria BC. I think he is on here too but not sure if he check here.


thank you for the help!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Maxdjdjdj said:


> Also forgive me if this is against the rules but I'd be willing to pay if anyone had spare PraziPro or any other kind of dewormer there could spare me.


this is why this site is far superior to facebook groups. we can buy sell trade post prices anything like that on this forum. I always suggest adding a location because people like me live in Chilliwack and makes it easier to see if its worth the drive. I believe I have some prazzi if needed


----------

